# 2.0l jetta performance.



## cashmoney14 (Nov 7, 2009)

What ways can you modify the 2.0L jetta??


----------



## Jay-Bee (Sep 22, 2007)

*FV-QR*









Sorry I had to, please do a bit of research in the FAQ/DIY threads in here and in the MK4 forum.
But honestly a 17 yo student should just keep it stock and enjoy the reliability, cheap maintenance and good mileage of a 2.0


----------



## frostythesnowguy (Nov 28, 2008)

2.0 performance.... is there such a thing?


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 2.0l jetta performance. (cashmoney14)*

first, tear it all apart, swap the head with a vr6 head, then swap the bottom end for a vr6 bottom end. then swap everything else from the vr engine bay over to your car. then swap the ecu and wiring. 
/thread


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: 2.0l jetta performance. (n8burnz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *n8burnz* »_first, tear it all apart, swap the head with a vr6 head, then swap the bottom end for a vr6 bottom end. then swap everything else from the vr engine bay over to your car. then swap the ecu and wiring. 
/thread

Umm... vr6 head will not work with an ABA block... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 








OP: search here on the vortex, you'll find TONS of threads on that exact subject. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
but in general theres not a ton you can do performace wise, without spending some serious $$.
but the general cheap mods are: catback exhaust, chip, aftermarket cam. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 2.0l jetta performance. (Michael Cahill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Cahill* »_Umm... vr6 head will not work with an ABA block...

so thats why after you get the head you put in on a VR6 bottom end. and then complete the engine swap. 2.0's can never be fast


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Cahill* »_
Umm... vr6 head will not work with an ABA block... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 







-/quote]


n8burnz said:


> first, tear it all apart, swap the head with a vr6 head, *then swap the bottom end for a vr6 bottom end*. then swap everything else from the vr engine bay over to your car. then swap the ecu and wiring.
> /thread






n8burnz said:


> reading comprehension > you


----------



## dea-rock (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: 2.0l jetta performance. (n8burnz)*

or you just turbo it , or throw a g60 head and charger on there. 2.0s are not fast but doesn't mean they cant be fast.


----------



## 2low4fathoes (Apr 25, 2006)

*Re: 2.0l jetta performance. (dea-rock)*

find yourself another jetta. then consider doing whatever your minds allows you to do. take some shop classes at school. learn how things work and go from there. your will have much of a better understanding what you are doing to whatever when you do it. only reason i say get another car one that is not running and make it run. 
it is never fun; for some maybe, to try to do "weekend projects/up-grades" and not be able to have her running come monday.


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 2.0l jetta performance. (dea-rock)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dea-rock* »_or you just turbo it , or throw a g60 head and charger on there. 2.0s are not fast but doesn't mean they cant be fast.

ppl have done G60 mk3's on here before. its a lot of money, a lot of work, and all you get is like 150hp


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
reading comprehension > you


well im glad theres two of us then...








according to the original post, he FIRST said: "swap the head for a vr6 head".... "THEN swap the bottom end in"...
this makes NO sense... and implies that you would be mounting the vr6 head to the aba head... THEN putting in the vr6 bottom end...
so read a lil more into it before criticizing me... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Michael Cahill)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Michael Cahill* »_well im glad theres two of us then...









chill out guys, i just made a terrible joke.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Actually, it _did_ make sense, because his whole post was a joke. But whatever.


----------



## dea-rock (Apr 20, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*

i know a guy with a g60 mk3 running upwards in the 180whp at like 14 pounds ya im sure its not the easiest way to go fast but is unique


----------



## Robert Roberts (Jan 30, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_Actually, it _did_ make sense, because his whole post was a joke. But whatever. 

Agreed, and it was actually a bit funny if you were quick enough to get it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Michael Cahill (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Robert Roberts)*

I got the joke right off the bat, thank you.
BUT unless you have prior knowledge, you would assume that the "joke" was serious advice.
so therefore i pointed it out.
no need to call someone stupid for pointing out anothers "joke".








The point of this thread is to HELP the original poster.... not confuse him with poorly written jokes...
http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## cmendes0101 (Sep 12, 2008)

Man, people are getting so mad on posts latley on every thread...
Funny little joke tho.
There are like 2-3 different posts. Just go back like 3-4 pages and you'll notice the 2.0 performance or upgrades as there names. I've been looking up the same thing since im going to swap my aba soon and want to get the mods in while its out.


----------



## cashmoney14 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: 2.0l jetta performance. (cashmoney14)*

i know the car is naturally slow!!!! all i wanted was some info on cheap parts to make it not as slow!!! not to go all out!! im only a student and cant afford much. just want some tips and places where i can get mild performance parts!!


----------



## cmendes0101 (Sep 12, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?&id=3593309
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4592424
But really just search is the best way since thats been asked alot and also the sticky that says FAQ. The first link is from the FAQ and has the best breakdown cash wise.


----------



## J3TTA 2.0 (Aug 11, 2009)

*Re: (cmendes0101)*

first thing you need to do is get rid of the stock exhaust cause is restrictive as hell. It has so many bends, 2 mufflers, and a big ass cat which ruins your flow. Search the classifieds for catbacks and maybe a test pipe cuz online they will rape you for exhaust. Anther cheap mod would be an intake, you wont gain much but you'll like the sound. Without money or forced induction you wont make it fast but you can make it acceptable at a fair price. Good Luck


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: 2.0l jetta performance. (cashmoney14)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cashmoney14* »_ just want some tips and places where i can get mild performance parts!! 

get a mild cam, like a 256 or a 260 or something. unfortunately you gotta pay to play.


----------



## cashmoney14 (Nov 7, 2009)

*Re: (J3TTA 2.0)*

finally some decent advice instead of everyone making fun of the 2.0


----------



## frostythesnowguy (Nov 28, 2008)

we make fun but run them ourselves ha ha you want cheap and still making a differance? 260* cam, tt chip, K&N panel filter and a new south power gasket. A little over 200 bucks but it will make your car feel brand new an nice and peppy best of all its all really easy to intall your self... just my .02


----------



## Mr_Silver (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: (frostythesnowguy)*

And i thank you sir


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *cashmoney14* »_finally some decent advice instead of everyone making fun of the 2.0


The words "run a 256 cam" and "performance" should never, ever be used in the same sentence.


----------



## frostythesnowguy (Nov 28, 2008)

and who wants to get raped by nuespeed on a **** cam anyways ha ha


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

To be fair, Neuspeed cam profiles are one of the best in the industry....its just they charge way too much for their cams. The power difference between their cams and their competition isnt worth the doubled price.


----------



## child_in_time (Aug 9, 2006)

2.0L and performance simply do not belong in the same sentence. Just learn to live with the slow car, I have too...


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

No, MKIV 2.0l and performance dont belong in the same sentance. 
MKIII ABA's are way easier to modify and can take more aggresive mods better.
And yes, they can be made to perform on a VR6 level.


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
The words "run a 256 cam" and "performance" should never, ever be used in the same sentence. 


True...
That should be the stock cam from VW....268 or better please


----------



## Salsa GTI (Aug 29, 2000)

*Re: (child_in_time)*


_Quote, originally posted by *child_in_time* »_2.0L and performance simply do not belong in the same sentence. Just learn to live with the slow car, I have too...

this is for You


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (Salsa GTI)*

how is the neuspeed 256 cam anyway? i got one for $150 brand new and am waiting to put it in. main reason i got it was to keep my cel from coming on, otherwise i would have gotten a 260. my car is obd2.


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*

you paid $150 too much for it.


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: (dudeman08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dudeman08* »_how is the neuspeed 256 cam anyway? i got one for $150 brand new and am waiting to put it in. main reason i got it was to keep my cel from coming on, otherwise i would have gotten a 260. my car is obd2.

It's decent for what you paid for it and better than stock as it will net you some extra power and won't throw the CEL you mentioned. As far as a 256* vs 260*, they're nearly the same. 








Jay-Bee: That makes me laugh every time I see it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for you. 


_Modified by Golf2quick0 at 8:01 PM 11-27-2009_


----------



## tdogg74 (Mar 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Golf2quick0* »_
It's decent for what you paid for it and better than stock as it will net you some extra power and won't throw the CEL you mentioned. As far as a 256* vs 260*, they're nearly the same. 


lol
no. you will not even know you are cammed with that. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Golf2quick0 (Mar 28, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (tdogg74)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tdogg74* »_
lol
no. you will not even know you are cammed with that. zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

I suppose not, but it's better than nothing. Besides, he doesn't have the funds for more aggressive stuff (retainers, springs, etc). At least he's trying SOMETHING rather than applying stickers as an HP boost.


----------



## leskie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (dudeman08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dudeman08* »_how is the neuspeed 256 cam anyway? i got one for $150 
 Next time don't be so quick to buy! I wouldn't even install it, save yourself the disappointment.







sorry dude.


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (leskie)*

i wasnt quick to buy, its just at the time wen i was just getting into vw's the only brand i knew anything about was neuspeed and it doesnt take a genius to notice that a cam that is half off is a steal so i copped that ish. lol. now that ive been in the scene over i year, ive found tons of other brands out there. but wat i was after was getting somthing better than stock and wouldnt add to the list of dtc's in my ecu. lol. and being good with gas and emissions. yes, i said emissions, go ahead and laugh. btw, y would a cam over the 256 throw a cel on an obd2 car? i have an idea on it but i just want to see if anyone else would kno. 

and id b puttin a ported and polished head on with it for a bit more of a boost.


_Modified by dudeman08 at 10:30 AM 11-28-2009_


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (dudeman08)*

and always remember, each sticker adds +5hp. ones that have the word tuning are worth an extra +3hp on top of that.


----------



## leskie (Jan 26, 2009)

*Re: (dudeman08)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dudeman08* »_ y would a cam over the 256 throw a cel on an obd2 car?
_Modified by dudeman08 at 10:30 AM 11-28-2009_

not sure? I installed my 270 before i had it chipped and no cel!
And i didn't mean to make fun, just don't expect much from that cam.


----------



## dudeman08 (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: (leskie)*

nah, its all good dude. and besides, anything is better than stock. lol. my car falls on its face it the top end because its being choked by the stock cam. and im sure it will make a decent difference on the 1/4 mile. i got my car down to 16.5sec. im sure that with the ported and polished head, cam and header ill b close to the 15's, if not breaking into them. thatd b very nice.


----------

